# A Shop Smith Box Threading Jig



## Lazerworks (Nov 23, 2014)

My real job tends to slow down during the holidays so I had some time yesterday to work on a threading jig I've been bouncing around in my head for a while. It's nothing too complicated or overly new but I had never seen one on a Shop Smith. Ideally I wanted to try chasing threads by hand but this machine doesn't go slow enough so I had to figure something else out. I have some fine tuning to do and I think I'm going to re-design the threading press, but for now it works.

Incidentally, this Shop Smith was on its way to the land fill. It was a rusted hunk that I picked up for free. The motor ran but just about everything else was locked up and quickly becoming one piece. I think it was living outside in the rain based on the amount of rust, bugs, leaves, and grass inside. But after a lot of sanding, grinding, oiling, and tinkering it is up and functional. It's a compromise of sorts but is working fine for my tinkerings.

Anyhow, I do videos of my projects. Here is yesterday's jig build and early testing using some scrap 2×4 wood.

http://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af71/lazerworks/20141122_175635.jpg

http://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af71/lazerworks/20141122_175658.jpg






Dan


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well thought out and done.
Not too bad on the finger pickin' either.
Glad you're with us.
Bill


----------



## Lazerworks (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Bill. Thanks for the warm welcome. Seems like a great forum here.

Dan


----------



## Clouseau (Feb 4, 2010)

I like simple!!! I think I would cut at more of a 9 o'clock or 3 o'clock position so I could use stops and it would also keep the swarf out of the site line and cutter area. If you still wanted to use the elevation crank on the SS it would give you more margin of error to 'sneak up" on the fit. I love building little jigs and fixtures so I think I'll have to give yours a try.
Dan Coleman


----------



## Lazerworks (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Dan. Great suggestions and certainly things to try. The little box in the video and in the pictures above was only the third thing I cut with this set up. The first two were just trials to see if the threading would work. I'll also have to try some different (better - harder) wood to limit the amount of tear out from the cheap pine, and maybe trying to coat the wood with some CA glue first might help to make the threads even cleaner.

Dan


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Very cool rig Dan. If you are into SS innovations you might get a kick out of this one of mine.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

